# New swarm traps deployed!



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Looking good!

Best of luck with your traps, free bees are hard to beat ...


----------



## MelanieWoosley (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks graham, do you set out bait hives? I currently have only one hive and would love to have six or seven, I have some drawn comb frOm a dead out, so I am using one frame of dark comb and some foundation or empty frames in each trap, and amusing LGO. I have eight traps and currently five are out. Will prob place the other three next weekend. Hoping for a successful spring!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I set out 5 traps last year with just some LGO in them, and caught one swarm at the end of March. This year I have 9 traps out, but its been a cold spring here and not quite swarm time yet, IMO.


----------



## MelanieWoosley (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes, it's been slow to warm this spring, but I think the lows are slowly trickling upward, thank goodness.


----------



## bradkeskey (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow the traps look great. I just got done w/ four of them, I'm hoping to get time to put a few more together and get them out. Still a little early in MICH for swarms, but just around the corner.

Brad


----------



## ljermontov (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello from Croatia,and good luck with swarm trapping! I am beginner beekepeer,and all of beekeepers around me tell me that "there are no more feral hives,varroa and CCD have killed them" they make jokes about me,calling me beetrapper, beezlyAdams.I have made 2 traps as described in Mc Cartney Taylor book(lack of wood and lack of time due to my baby boy is the reason that I have only 2 traps) and I am going to deploy them next monday.I live in Komin 43 02 20 N that is where I will leave one and next one goes to Visnjica 43 39.On both locations there were feral hives last year,but the ignorrant peasants have poisoned and burned them.My question is am I late,the spring was cold so maybe I am on time?And could swarm traps be made out of cardboard boxes, and if it is possibile how to fit LR frame in them and how to protect them from rain?Sorry for the long thread ,this one is my first.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Been doing the same thing. I had great overwintering success and many hives are booming...too early in my area to graft and split hives. My purchased queens I am trying are not here for another week. So I've got a few swarm traps set around the yard.









This hive has four deeps and they are all full. Although the top two deeps are somewhat checkerboarded, the amount of hatches and orienteering flights are starting to scare me. weather's been too cold and ugly to check for swarm cells.

Note 10 frame deep swarm trap on top of the archery targt..underneath the overhanging maple tree branches. What swarm could resist that placement??


----------



## Burnette Bros (May 25, 2012)

This is my 1st year for setting out swarm traps. Before I screwed the top down , I put a couple of drops of lgo on about 5 racks. How often should I freshen up the lgo or do I not need to add any more to the top of the racks. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Zier64 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hey Lauri what are the straps for just in case a bear knocks it over??? Make it harder to get in or just for the wind???


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Mostly for wind and winter weather. Also if we have an earthquake. They use to be straped down to the bench,but my new benches are not as stable like the last ones were. They are just sitting on concrete blocks, not attached to posts IN concrete. Most of the Straps come off in the summer months.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah, I suppose I just at least set out some local. I ordered some store bought lure this year and figured I would double up on bait. Poor bait in the water is probably better than great bait in the mail.


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

ljermontov said:


> Hello from Croatia,and good luck with swarm trapping! I am beginner beekepeer,and all of beekeepers around me tell me that "there are no more feral hives,varroa and CCD have killed them" they make jokes about me,calling me beetrapper, beezlyAdams.I have made 2 traps as described in Mc Cartney Taylor book(lack of wood and lack of time due to my baby boy is the reason that I have only 2 traps) and I am going to deploy them next monday.I live in Komin 43 02 20 N that is where I will leave one and next one goes to Visnjica 43 39.On both locations there were feral hives last year,but the ignorrant peasants have poisoned and burned them.My question is am I late,the spring was cold so maybe I am on time?And could swarm traps be made out of cardboard boxes, and if it is possibile how to fit LR frame in them and how to protect them from rain?Sorry for the long thread ,this one is my first.


Welcome!


----------

